# 40 pictures from The Ultimate Cooking School



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

Great pics, Ben.  Thanks for sharing your experience at the best barbecue school out there!  The best money I have spent on BBQ to date!


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 6, 2006)

Great pictures!! Are they just cooking with wood in those pits or are they using charcoal too? Also do you know if they plan to do more classes next year?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Great pictures!! Are they just cooking with wood in those pits or are they using charcoal too? Also do you know if they plan to do more classes next year?
> 
> Chris


By classes, do you mean Certified KCBS Judge?  Yes, they are.

*Certified Judge's Class 2006*

*Class Information*
Instructors: Jerry and Linda Mullane KCBS Master Judges
Fee: $70.00 (Non KCBS Members, includes 1 year's membership, value of $35.00), $45.00 (KCBS Members)
Date: Thursday, September 28, 2006
Time: 6:00 pm - 10:30 pm
Place: East side of WNY Event Centre, 11163 Main St, Clarence 

A new application will soon be available for download or contact George at Adventures in Heat by Email or phone: 716 759 4328 

There's also supposed to be a KCBS Judging class over in Lake Placid, New York somewhere around the 4th of July. Here's a link to more info on the Lake Placid event.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Great pictures!! Are they just cooking with wood in those pits or are they using charcoal too? Also do you know if they plan to do more classes next year?
> 
> Chris



They are cooking wth charcoal and wood.  They were using cherry at the school I attended.

There is one more school left this year in Florida.

As far as I know they are planning on running the schools next year.  This is the second year they have run these classes.  For future plans I'd check with James Britt at: brittsbbq.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, lots of pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Boy did I screw up with my response.  Guess I shoulda read the whole thread...   Eh Nick?  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

I was watching Myron on Sara Moultons "Sara's Secrets" show on the Food Network the other day for the umptenth time.  Myron has sure put on ALOT of weight since then!  Oooofah!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I was watching Myron on Sara Moultons "Sara's Secrets" show on the Food Network the other day for the umptenth time.  Myron has sure put on ALOT of weight since then!  Oooofah!


He's gettin' a little chunky


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I was watching Myron on Sara Moultons "Sara's Secrets" show on the Food Network the other day for the umptenth time.  Myron has sure put on ALOT of weight since then!  Oooofah!



Try competing against him.  Tough act to follow.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

This is just a SWAG (Scientific Wild Ass Guess), but you think it might be all the BBQ this guy eats.............................................................................
.........................................................................NAH! I doubt it, probably a thyroid thing.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> This is just a SWAG (Scientific Wild Ass Guess), but you think it might be all the BBQ this guy eats.............................................................................
> .........................................................................NAH! I doubt it, probably a thyroid thing.


That was my guess...Thyroid


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it may be the large swelling of the head spreading down towards the ass.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":19kp9z15]I was watching Myron on Sara Moultons "Sara's Secrets" show on the Food Network the other day for the umptenth time.  Myron has sure put on ALOT of weight since then!  Oooofah!



*Try competing against him.  Tough act to follow*.[/quote:19kp9z15]

Now who said he couldn't compete??    Seems lately everyones been a tough act for Bill's Grill to follow!    

I just said he was FAT!  I didn't say he coulnd't compete!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 7, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Is there a website for those JOS cookers?
> 
> I'd like to check it out.




Neil, I'll do better than that.  I'll show you my Jedmaster when you come up to pick up the grill on Saturday.  Same guy makes them both!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQer,  I would like to check out your Jedmaster also?  I am looking into purchasing a new pit, have been checking out all types of pits.
> 
> What model of jedmaster do you have?
> 
> Thanks for your time!!



Chuck,

I have the Jedmaster 3660 Champion.  It's part of the competitor series.  Here is the link:

http://www.jedmaster.com/3660new.htm

I'd be glad to show it to you.  Where in Ohio do you live?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: britt pit*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Heh Kloset, which jedmaster do you have? Did James have the britt pit prototype at your class. The one that looks like a brown freezer ?



Ben, I haven't heard or seen of a britt pit prototype.  What features does it have?  Do you have any pics of it?  See my post before this one to a link to my jedmaster.  Mine is a little different than the one in the picture.  Longer trailer.  One additional stainless steel work table.  Here is a link to some pictures I took:

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2006)

Dallas, what is the idea of having so much trailer length?  The cooker is mounted all the way in the back and then there is all that empty space from there to the front...seems like a weird set-up as someone who has experience building trailers...however, a nice smoker to be sure!! :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Dallas, what is the idea of having so much trailer length?  The cooker is mounted all the way in the back and then there is all that empty space from there to the front...seems like a weird set-up as someone who has experience building trailers...however, a nice smoker to be sure!! :!:



Actually he made a mistake and put it on the wrong trailer.  Two feet longer than what I ordered.  No extra charge though.  To answer your question though.............work space!  All the cooking and prep can be done on the trailer.  Two stainless steel prep tables built in.   Most of the comp trailers are built that way although some of those guys like Lilly and Mixon will have two or three cookers on the trailer.  I like the extra work space.  Plenty of room for two or three people to work up there without gettting in the way.  The floor of the trailer also has a no slip surface (kind of like Rhino or Line-X).


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2006)

Chuck, Hudson is in Northeast Ohio about halfway between Akron and Cleveland.

I used to live in the Dayton area (south suburbs, Miamisburg).  Look forward to seeing you at one of the comps.


----------

